# One of our own in Kosovo



## Cebu West (Jul 21, 2003)

A good friend and long time member of the Modern Arnis family was recently activated as part of the PA Army Reserve and is now a member of our peace keeping force in Kosovo. His name is Mike Antecki. He has close ties the guys at Cebu West and to Datu Hartman and looks foreword to getting back to training with us and sharing a few beers. Before he left he asked me to be his link to his friends and training partners back home. He also told me that he knew his training in Modern Arnis would help him during his tour of duty. Of this I have no doubt. Following is the beginning of his tales from Kosovo.

Sal Todaro (Cebu West-WMAA)

Sal,

   Im in freakin KOSOVO. Camp Monteith on the edge of the city GNJILANE (yes its spelled right) Near the south eastern borders of Serbis, FYROM and Macedonia.  Its been a long road till now but were transferring authority from The 1st ID this week "the Big red one".  They get a month off then get to go to Baghdad.  I feel bad for those guys, they are pretty burned out from their time here.  Its not been that bad but we have had 12 UXO's (mines/grenades found in our area since we arrived 2 weeks ago, a couple of molatov cocktail arsons and a few shots fired.  No injuries in any of the incidents.  The people for the most part accept our presence but we find ourselves in the middle of their ethnic "battles".  Were here to keep them from performing the violent acts but find ourselves in the middle all too often.  The people a re pretty cool but its sad to see the way they live in some of the outer villiages.  They live in the bombed out shells of homes and dont have the money to
rebuild them, often turning to criminal activities to make a few bucks.  Most of them Farm the surrounding land just to survive. Overall the accomodations here arent all that bad.  great food and alot of Gym time.  I havent found much time to train Martial arts due to the fact that my shift starts at 2 am and goes to 10 am.(night shift guy).  Its not that bad..I avoid all the Bull and whirlwind activities going on during the day and early evening and by the time I get on shift the drunk crowds are going home.  They have the money to go out and drink their faces off nightly (no jobs) but dont have the money to fix their homes. Gofigure that one out. All in all Im settled in here now and hope for the best.  Were well trained and we all believe that we are ready to conduct our mission here.  Give my best to the gang.  Will send a few pics when I get the chance and will check out the new website.  I hope all is well and God bless.  Mike antecki


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2003)

My brother-in-law was there for a year (Army Reserve). Good luck to Mr. Antecki!


----------



## Tgace (Jul 31, 2003)

My regards to our American soldiers. Guro Paul Martin and myself were stationed as MP's to Bosnia/Hertz. From 1999-200. Quite an eyeopener. Our old unit (NYARNG 105th MP Co. out of Buffalo) is in Iraq right now. One of their soldiers was just killed in an RPG attack a couple of days ago. Keep our fellow Americans in your thoughts.


----------



## Cebu West (Aug 27, 2003)

Sal, 

   Hey ...Great to hear from you..Its funny that you say that you have heard stuff about over here...My family hasnt heard anything but I know how much has actually been happening here..It seems funny that the press doesnt get more stuff out..Probably would give credibility to actions that we shouldnt give attention publicly. So im sure they dont "advertise" much on the "going on's".  Things are ok here. I havent trained at all (maybe a few days with a friend who has no MA experience)..Brought my sticks and a few wooden knives but the op tempo doesnt leave alot of time to do much outside of Operational stuff. Im at the point where I just wanna come home. Ive seen enough but have a job to do.  It totally a mental game..the body responds but the mind just eats away at you here....  Hey have you seen the new movie "the Hunted".  Bought the DVD the other day.  Sayoc Kali..good stuff and the movie started in Kosovo of all places...Good movie to kick up the flame inside me..If you
havent seen it yet you should ...pretty good knife fight sequences. All in all I have abouth 5-6 more months here. (GOD... I HOPE NO MORE)...You asked for my address. 

Mike Antecki
TF 1-111 / HHC 1-111 Associator)
Camp Monteith
APO AE 09340


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 27, 2003)

:asian:


----------



## Cebu West (Aug 27, 2003)

I just got Mike's address and I'm going to send him a care package, but I don't know what to send. Does any body have any suggestions as to what he could use and also what you aren't allowed to send.

Thanks
SAL


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2003)

In addition to the obvious (chocolate, if it'll survive the trip), think about things to help pass the time--a deck of playing cards, a paperback or comics book that can be passed around, a small solitaire or similar game (and some batteries, if they'll let you send them), etc.


----------

